# Big fish caught twice



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Friend of mine caught this fish a week ago. He went back with another friend on Tuesday and the other guy caught it again. 26" in the MeasureNet. Sheesh, that's a pig.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, what a hog.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Tip of the cap to your friend!


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Did your buddy just get married?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

That is cool. I caught the same steelhead almost twice one day. I actually almost caught it, had it close enough to touch anyway, then it broke off. Caught it later, I know this because it still had my fly in its' mouth.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I know guides on the PM who name the outsized Trout, and keep records of who catches (and releases) them; when, where, and how big they are. One guy told me about a 37" brute he found snorkeling the river, but could never get it on the end of a line. It lived 5 feet back in a bank undercut. 

I've had Steelhead break me off, only to hook them again a few casts later. Trout can be renewable resources in more ways than one.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I know guides on the PM who name the outsized Trout, and keep records of who catches (and releases) them; when, where, and how big they are. One guy told me about a 37" brute he found snorkeling the river, but could never get it on the end of a line. It lived 5 feet back in a bank undercut.
> 
> I've had Steelhead break me off, only to hook them again a few casts later. Trout can be renewable resources in more ways than one.


How do you get the tape on a trout that is freely swimming in the river? Sounds like a tough task! . More than once when I am sweating and having little success I have thought about taking a dive into some holes to see what I could see, but then again, do I really want to know what I can't catch?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Guy at work fishes with a guide on the Muskegon who releases all his fish, calling them his "employees" and he needs to keep a good work force to impress his customers.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Guy at work fishes with a guide on the Muskegon who releases all his fish, calling them his "employees" and he needs to keep a good work force to impress his customers.


Hopefully his sports don't educate his employees. LoL


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Hopefully his sports don't educate his employees. LoL


Or worse, their jobs get outsourced to Asian carp.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Caught a large brown, and a pig brook two weeks ago on the Ausable. Both fish were in holes, next to each other on the same bend. Next night gsve my buddy first shot at the bend. He caught the same two fish, in exactly the same spots. Had pics from both nights, proving they were the same... pretty cool

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice fish! So catch and release actually works ;-)


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Riddle me this. If once and a great while one catches a fish twice, what has happened to the majority they didn't?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> Riddle me this. If once and a great while one catches a fish twice, what has happened to the majority they didn't?


Other people catch them and stick them in their boot and take them home and fry em? Just guessing here.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ranger Ray said:


> Riddle me this. If once and a great while one catches a fish twice, what has happened to the majority they didn't?


They do say a trouts main predator is a bigger trout...


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> Riddle me this. If once and a great while one catches a fish twice, what has happened to the majority they didn't?


Just to be clear, the 2nd time I caught the same steelhead, let me just say it won't be caught a 3rd time. Although I had resolved to stop killing steelhead because I didn't like how they tasted, I killed that one and it tasted great. Steelhead have me confused. Some time they are fantastic, sometime not so much. I'm not sure what the difference is, it's not color, it's not the stage of the spawn, at this point it might simply be females taste better than males? Not sure.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> They do say a trouts main predator is a bigger trout...


That's a little trouts main predator. A big one isn't in predatory danger from much of anything besides fishermen. I've heard of eagles going after 20"+ fish and having a heck of a fight, never heard of a bear doing it. Even the eagle was a story I heard from two guys who were scouting for a spot, don't necessarily believe the story. A 24" will eat a 12" but an 18" is immune. Not a lot of 50" musky in our trout streams either. 

If you let a big fish go it might never be caught again but it might bring a smile to someone else. If you keep it it will surely never be caught again. Trout have a high natural mortality rate, adding in unnatural mortality by human exploitation can make a difference. Maybe a solution is to make catch and keep fishing a more even playing field for the trout, hand fishing only. That would probably reduce over fishing.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

We have an over-fishing problem?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> We have an over-fishing problem?


Very possibly, especially on our most popular and accessible streams. The DNR's most recent study on creel limits showed large drops in size and numbers of fish with increased limits on UP streams. That doesn't bode well for the more heavily fished waters in the LP, even unmentionables. And of course, we have unmentionables because we all know what happens when the word gets out on our honey holes. More studies are needed, I've been advocating here for years that we need to look specifically at fishing pressure on streams. My suggestions were always rejected because we could "trust the DNR" but now that the DNR has found data that contradicts their social agenda they are crying out for more studies, too. Good, more data is always better. I hope that if they do it they can choose enough streams (50?) to get enough information to make broad conclusions.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

kzoofisher said:


> Very possibly, especially on our most popular and accessible streams. The DNR's most recent study on creel limits showed large drops in size and numbers of fish with increased limits on UP streams. That doesn't bode well for the more heavily fished waters in the LP, even unmentionables. And of course, we have unmentionables because we all know what happens when the word gets out on our honey holes. More studies are needed, I've been advocating here for years that we need to look specifically at fishing pressure on streams. My suggestions were always rejected because we could "trust the DNR" but now that the DNR has found data that contradicts their social agenda they are crying out for more studies, too. Good, more data is always better. I hope that if they do it they can choose enough streams (50?) to get enough information to make broad conclusions.



Your theories are rejected mostly because of your obvious slant for no kill, c&r, and a glarinly obvious love affair with gear restricted water. Just in case you did not realize that, now you know. Cut the limit back if needed, but making more personal A River Runs Through It playgrounds is NOT the answer, despite how often you basically say you wish it were so in Freudian slips. 

Just one man's opinion and it is likely worth to you exactly how much is cost me to make it known.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

If one piece of water is over fished, go someplace else. Until every river is over fished, there is no problem. More important things in this world to worry about than mi trout


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe most of them are overfished. The long story has been that only some have what it takes to be great fisheries, funny how many of those are lightly fished. Would be great to have hundreds more great streams, might even attract more people to the sport and help us maintain the clout to protect our fisheries against the folks who don't care about fish at all.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

357Maximum said:


> Your theories are rejected mostly because of your obvious slant for no kill, c&r, and a glarinly obvious love affair with gear restricted water. Just in case you did not realize that, now you know. Cut the limit back if needed, but making more personal A River Runs Through It playgrounds is NOT the answer, despite how often you basically say you wish it were so in Freudian slips.
> 
> Just one man's opinion and it is likely worth to you exactly how much is cost me to make it known.


I like to catch fish. Big fish. Lots of fish. No secrets there. I also recognize that places where fewer people fish usually have better fishing than places where lots of people fish and that leads me to think about pressure. We started going to voluntary C&R with bass a few decades ago and now just about everybody does it. There are more and bigger bass all over the State. At least that has been my experience and the experience of the tournament guys I talk to. We don't need to hide which lakes are good or make them unmentionable. Sure would be nice to do that with trout streams. Lots of guys would rather keep the good fishing to themselves though and accuse others of trying to hog it.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

kzoofisher said:


> I like to catch fish. Big fish. Lots of fish. No secrets there. I also recognize that places where fewer people fish usually have better fishing than places where lots of people fish and that leads me to think about pressure. We started going to voluntary C&R with bass a few decades ago and now just about everybody does it. There are more and bigger bass all over the State. At least that has been my experience and the experience of the tournament guys I talk to. We don't need to hide which lakes are good or make them unmentionable. Sure would be nice to do that with trout streams. Lots of guys would rather keep the good fishing to themselves though and accuse others of trying to hog it.



We understand you want less folks fishing your waters, trust me you make that loud and clear with ZERO doubt. Every restriction gets you (collectively) closer to your goals...CONGRATS. FWIW I have no need for unmentionables and I did not make up that rule here. I just have to follow the rules set up by others or decide not to participate....ain't much different than the fly's only stretches in that manner I guess. I just don't go there.........part of your "problem" solved...see how well that worked? ATTABOY


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

kzoofisher said:


> *Lots of guys would rather keep the good fishing to themselves though and accuse others of trying to hog it.*


Kind of a bold statement coming from some one who is CONSTANTLY trying to dictate how and where other people can fish for trout.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Interesting thing about bass fishing C&R is that it is voluntary. Maybe if we had a trout tournament trail with big payouts and sponsorships, the catch-your-limit crowd would line up behind their favorite NASCAR...er...fishing heroes and start letting a few fish go.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I see no problem with people keeping enough fish for a meal that night. I just get tired of seeing guys pull limits and limits out of any body of water( it gets tricky with a large family). You will see guys on the trout opener have a group of 5 people and all have limits of brook trout ( I know they might have large family's). Take what you need for dinner keep fishing and release the rest. I just wish people would think about what they are doing. Some lakes/rivers can handle all the pressure some can't.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

kzoofisher said:


> I like to catch fish. Big fish. Lots of fish. No secrets there. I also recognize that places where fewer people fish usually have better fishing than places where lots of people fish and that leads me to think about pressure. We started going to voluntary C&R with bass a few decades ago and now just about everybody does it. There are more and bigger bass all over the State. At least that has been my experience and the experience of the tournament guys I talk to. We don't need to hide which lakes are good or make them unmentionable. Sure would be nice to do that with trout streams. Lots of guys would rather keep the good fishing to themselves though and accuse others of trying to hog it.


Bass don't taste like stream trout


----------

